# Overwatch



## tiki (May 29, 2016)

So I've noticed that there isn't an Overwatch thread in here. Nobody interested?

I'm absolutely loving it, first fps I've properly enjoyed since MW2. So much that I got it on PS4 and PC, so when I get kicked off the tele, I can move to the computer.

Think Team Fortress 2 with 21 heroes instead. Wonderful art style and accessible to everyone.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2016)

Thinking about it when I move. Wifi is shit my house, do you need to have a group of mates or is it okay joining a team online?


----------



## tiki (May 29, 2016)

It's very objective based, so important that people work together in teams. I've played only in public matches with no friends and to tell you the truth, it can be hit or miss. If you work together and press the objective, you should win. Other times, your team can be shitty, everyone sits back and wants to snipe, and naturally you get rolled pretty fast. I often play support because everyone wants to be the dps. I enjoy healing though because that makes a difference between a win or loss.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 2, 2016)

I've been really enjoying watching my boy play this. It's _incredibly_ well-balanced and really has something for everyone, very, very impressive. I know they close-beta'd the _shit_ out of it and it shows.

You have to play as a team though. Which should be no surprise, as it's a team shooter. Dur. 

21 characters of varying abilities and varying degrees of difficulty to play.

Apparently Blizzard are being really robust with banning as well, 1500 players permabanned already  "The studio added that its support staff “will not overturn these closures and may not respond to appeals"."

I'd probably still be shit though


----------



## D'wards (Jun 3, 2016)

Has anyone encountered the ALLAHA AKBAR trolling?


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 3, 2016)

My Kid has been blasting away on this all week with their mates and reports its very good. It looked ok to me viewing over the shoulder like.

Very pleased they ban the cheats.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 3, 2016)

It's the first team shooter I've ever been interested in playing in the last, oh, at least a decade. Shame I don't have a computer or console that can run it :/


----------



## tiki (Jun 4, 2016)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's the first team shooter I've ever been interested in playing in the last, oh, at least a decade. Shame I don't have a computer or console that can run it :/



You'd be surprised at what it will run on. I've got it running ok on a asus zenbook with GT940M. Getting 60fps, albeit at 720p.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2016)

tiki said:


> You'd be surprised at what it will run on. I've got it running ok on a asus zenbook with GT940M. Getting 60fps, albeit at 720p.


That's interesting... All I have (unless I want to dual boot my iMac which I don't) is an old PC box that was a decent gaming setup about ten years ago. But if it will run on a zenbook... a little wary about shelling out for it on the off-chance though given that I won't be buying a new PC (if I get a gaming rig now it will be a PS4).


----------



## redchris (Jun 7, 2016)

I really can't make up my mind on this one.  I generally dislike PvP as I very quickly grow tired of being teabagged by American kids but I have some mates who are interested and it looks like it could be fun with 6 in a group.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 14, 2016)

This game is decent, but the PS4 community is terrible. They have no idea that the game is a team game, pick whatever character they want and stuff you if we need a healer and not three widowmakers or reapers.

And that turret dwarf needs to fucking die!

Despite being otherwise fun, it doesn't justify a £50 price tag. Not even close.


----------



## tiki (Jun 15, 2016)

I get lots of kills with the turret . True about the community playing objectives, though this is the same on PC as well. 

I agree about the price but all characters and maps are going to be free, and being a blizzard game, should be supported for a very long time.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 15, 2016)

My kid recons that its the playing as a group of real life friends rather than randoms from the game lobby make this game. I think thats probably true of most multiplayer though.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 15, 2016)

It is fun, like I said. But it is very easy to break the game's balance. Personally I wouldn't allow people to pick multiples of the same hero. 

I think i may have burned out a bit, there's not much else worth playing IMO currently and i've (like most I fear) let Battleborn fall by the wayside, which is a shame because it isn't a bad game either.


----------



## fen_boy (Jun 17, 2016)

My 10 year old wants this. I wouldn't let him play TF2, but do let him play PVZ GW. Is it comparable to either of those? 
We'll disable any voice chat, but I don't want him exposed to a load of weirdos on the text chat. He'd be playing on PC.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 3, 2016)

They patched in competitive mode.

It makes no sense.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 12, 2017)

Big boast:

My kid tells me they were best in Europe and second in the world last weekend. Doing the competitive thingy.


----------

